# [SOLVED] End process svchost.exe audio problem



## Bounky37 (Mar 16, 2008)

Ok, So the other day i was playing something and as i was, i noticed it was going utterly slow. So i shrank the screen and brought up the task manager. Apparently one of the svchost.exe were using about 70-80. I knew i shouldnt have, but i ended the process, no reprecussions at that moment, so i was clear. Next morning "Now" My sound decides that there is no audio driver. I found that svchost.exe was running my audio and i have tried many methods as to turn it back on, no luck. Any assistance that anyone can provide will be very appreciated. :1angel:


----------



## AgentMES (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: End process svchost.exe audio problem*

You shouldn't close any svchost's, sometimes they use about 70-80. 

As for your sound, you should reinstall the drivers.


----------



## Bounky37 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: End process svchost.exe audio problem*

Yes, i know this. And i have already reinstalled. No changes.


----------



## jimmy (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: End process svchost.exe audio problem*

hi, if your svchost is using alot of cpu this means that it is checking that all your system files are up to date etc.
go to start then control panel and then go to updates. click on automatic updates, click turn off update.
then go to start then run and type services .msc
the at the time find windows update right click on it click properties. then choose stop service and at startup choose disabled.
now reboot pc and that should solve that problem.
as for your sound are you sure it is not muted does go to start then run and type dvmgmt.msc check for any yello sign and also check for audio.
try a system restore.
reply back..


----------



## Bounky37 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: End process svchost.exe audio problem*

Thank you, but the only thing that worked is going into services.msc. There was no windows update part in there. Also there was nothing called update in where my control panel is. Lastly, i coudlnt run dvmgmt.msc for it did not exist? I do appreciate you telling me why it is using so much of my cpu.


----------



## jimmy (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: End process svchost.exe audio problem*

ok when you go to start run services.msc in the name it is in the line 9. it is called automatic update.
the dvmgtmt.exe is the same as right click on my computer then properties and choose hard ware then device manager.


----------



## Bounky37 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: End process svchost.exe audio problem*

Ok, i have done so. no, there are 0 Yellow exclamations


----------



## jimmy (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: End process svchost.exe audio problem*

In device manager expand the sound, video and game controller by pressing the plus sign. list and them and type them again on reply.

algo go to control panel then choose sound speech and audio device. then click sound and audio device, then click audio tab in default device choose one audio device and if there is is audio device that means that the sound might be muted. if there isn't then you haven't installed the drivers correctly or you have installed the wrong one.


----------



## Bounky37 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: End process svchost.exe audio problem*

In sound,video and game controllers i have
Audio codecs
Legacy audio drivers
Legacy video capture devices
Media control devices
Realtek ac'97 audio
video codecs

I checked for the sound device, and it says "there is no audio device" Yet there is.


----------



## Bounky37 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: End process svchost.exe audio problem*

On my keyboard i have 2 buttons, one to lower volume, and one to maximize it. Its at 0, but when i try to increase it, it pops up showing its at 0, but it wont move. I am so very confused.


----------



## Bounky37 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: End process svchost.exe audio problem*

Aight, well i fixed it. It seems the problem was that after i deleted the svchost.exe, it made it so ac97 (My sound driver) Wasnt set as my main one. Just changed it to be the main one, and it was fixed. Thank you for telling me how i can stop it from using alot of my memory at a time.


----------



## jimmy (Mar 21, 2008)

your welcome, i am happy it was solved. if you have any other problems in future just post another threat.
bye :wave:


----------



## clutzyinnocence (Oct 11, 2008)

so yeah i did the exact same thing as you but only i don't understand at least half of whats written in here soooooo yeah......do you mind telling me how to fix it cuz when i went to the audio control in the control panel and the buttons are all greyed in... except for the tab sounds and the tab hardware and it says in volume that there are no audio devices so i would like to know how to change that...
thanks soooo much


----------



## clutzyinnocence (Oct 11, 2008)

umm nevermind i think cuz somehow i did something and it worked for my internet sound so i'm off to fix the other media programs...thanksray: anyways
:wave:


----------



## Machinen (Jun 14, 2009)

*End process - svchost*

Hey! I have a little problem! I installed the latest updates for my windows, and from that moment whenever i try to shutdown or restart my computer getting attention to End Process - Svchost
Is anyone here who can help me with this problem, i hope so that will be solved


----------

